# Jumping right in



## gallileo60 (Aug 20, 2020)

..I am 60 yrs old, and my 35 yr old son, who is a fitness freak (not weight lifting) has offered to pay for a 4 month round of HGH for both of us (4 months if we each do 5 IU a day) He is doing this for general anti aging stuff, and im more interested in skin texture and maybe hair texture also..Any side benefits are extra....I do lift 3 times a week, and for the last  4yrs or so have been on TRT (that my son pays for also) of 300mgs a week of Test Cyp from a place in Florida..I know thats a bit high for TRT, but who am I to complain.They also supply me with HCG, and Anti E's..Anyway my question is do any of you guys have an opinion on the best way to do this cycle wise, for general benefits, and skin improvement???

Ive read various things on that ranging from no improvement to fantastic results...Yes been on pub med also looking at a few articles...I have several aas cycles under my belt, not to mention many rounds of MT2, and several of 1295dac....New to HGH tho as is my Son...Can change  if 4 months is not long enough, thinking of starting out at 2, and seeing how the sides are...If ive left out any needed info, just say so, and I will provide...Thanks, and this seems like a great place to soak up some info....Oh yes Generic Chinese stuff....As of last blood test my igf lv was 212, and the range was 54 to 194...That was after a round cjc1295dac...Did not have it tested prior so I have no idea if im just high for an old guy or if the stuff kicked it up..I do blood testing once a yr, and my son will do it before, and after cycle......Damn thats a lot of typing..


----------



## gallileo60 (Aug 20, 2020)

I should have added, im also looking to lean out a bit, not that im fat or overweight, my son does not need this as hes tall, and thin as is...Im 5'11" 180 lbs...Hes 6"2' bout the same..


----------



## CJ (Aug 20, 2020)

I've always heard that for general health/anti aging dosage, it's 1-2 iu's per day.

Never personally used it myself though.... Yet.

If I ever do use it, it will also be for the same reason, and I would start at 1 iu before bed, then go to 2 iu's if all is well. That's just me though.


----------



## gallileo60 (Aug 20, 2020)

May try that, it seems a lot of guys on here are for longer runs...12 kits would go a long way at 1-2 IU a day....Thanks...Wouldn't mind a little joint repair threw in have had torn rotator cuff since 2014, along with one head of my right biceps disconnected...Doesn't affect lifting, but looks funny as hell, very peaky Bi....


----------



## Jin (Aug 20, 2020)

Welcome to The Underground


----------



## Sicwun88 (Aug 21, 2020)

Welcome to the underground!
Sounds like you got a great son!!


----------



## chandy (Aug 21, 2020)

Welcome to the UG. Hope the HGH treats ya right!


----------



## gallileo60 (Aug 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> Welcome to The Underground


Thank you....


----------



## gallileo60 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Welcome to the underground!
> Sounds like you got a great son!!


He takes good care of me, and I guinea pig everything first...lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 21, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Welcome to the underground!
> Sounds like you got a great son!!



My sons 4 I wish he buys me HGH when I am 60 lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 21, 2020)

gallileo60 said:


> ..I am 60 yrs old, and my 35 yr old son, who is a fitness freak (not weight lifting) has offered to pay for a 4 month round of HGH for both of us (4 months if we each do 5 IU a day) He is doing this for general anti aging stuff, and im more interested in skin texture and maybe hair texture also..Any side benefits are extra....I do lift 3 times a week, and for the last  4yrs or so have been on TRT (that my son pays for also) of 300mgs a week of Test Cyp from a place in Florida..I know thats a bit high for TRT, but who am I to complain.They also supply me with HCG, and Anti E's..Anyway my question is do any of you guys have an opinion on the best way to do this cycle wise, for general benefits, and skin improvement???
> 
> Ive read various things on that ranging from no improvement to fantastic results...Yes been on pub med also looking at a few articles...I have several aas cycles under my belt, not to mention many rounds of MT2, and several of 1295dac....New to HGH tho as is my Son...Can change  if 4 months is not long enough, thinking of starting out at 2, and seeing how the sides are...If ive left out any needed info, just say so, and I will provide...Thanks, and this seems like a great place to soak up some info....Oh yes Generic Chinese stuff....As of last blood test my igf lv was 212, and the range was 54 to 194...That was after a round cjc1295dac...Did not have it tested prior so I have no idea if im just high for an old guy or if the stuff kicked it up..I do blood testing once a yr, and my son will do it before, and after cycle......Damn thats a lot of typing..


+


I would start with 2 maybe 3 a day see how you feel after 3 months. It gets expensive when i did 3iu a day 1.5 2 times a day I felt amazing great sleep feel good shoulder stopped hurting but for gaining size and mass you have to be pumping like 6 plus a day. 

I wish I got my dad on TRT prior to him getting sick and passing away bu I was not into it prior to him getting sick and after would of been pointless. Beautiful thing you and your son are sharing I wish you both the best and many gains and feeling young.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 21, 2020)

Welcome, wonder which Florida clinic ur going thru? Especially for 300 mlg per week, i hope its affordable


----------



## gallileo60 (Aug 21, 2020)

Is it ok to post the name??? 

Thank you for the kind words about the Son, and I...He really is good to me..I work full time, but make no where near the money he does, and plus it kinda brings ya closer pinning together....lol...It was kinda strange at first when were doing 1295 together...


----------



## gallileo60 (Aug 21, 2020)

Whats the consensus on days off?? 5 on 2 off, or just 7 days a week??   I am looking forward to the sleep aspect of it..Hope its as good as everyone says....


----------



## Tatlifter (Aug 24, 2020)

If you can afford it just stay on all the time, 7 days a week.

Most people that do 5 on two off is for financial reasons. 

Starting with 2IU will be fine for sure.  Youll probably end up bumping it up a little depending on quality.

A lot of folks say do it first thing in the morning fasted and the rest say do it before bed. Research and see which on you think will work best and or split AM and PM


----------



## gallileo60 (Nov 23, 2021)

Ok guys, Old post but did the deed...After ordering a test kit , and verifying it, I started off at 2iu.....HORRIBLE hand pain, felt like I had the flu...couldn't sleep, life or hardly move...So I stopped for a bit. meanwhile my Son grew a small spot on hit breast (tit) so he stopped, and gave his to me...

  Anyway I resumed at 1iu, and ended up at 5iu a day 6 days a week...i am so impressed by my ability to eat CRAP (not literally) lol, and still lean out...The pain is tolerable, and getting less each day, but man it was HIDEOUS at first..I just thought I would fight thru it....  WRONG...Still doing TRT, 300mg a week...I dont really lift seriously, but between the test, and HGH I gotta say im impressed...Just being on 300mg of test a weeks for years Really does an incredible job...I can stop working out and maintain the mass I have it seems for indefinite periods, and its fairly easy to pack on muscle when i do lift for a month or so straight...Just wanted to tell you guys my story..this was by no means a controlled test, if anything it was very erratic..Ive stopped and started, and still got a few boxes let since my son gave me his, and the covid scamdemic kinda put things on hold a bit...Thank to all who replied to my questions....All in all if i could afford it i would do another 8 months of it...Tom Shaw

One more thought, This would be incredible if I was serious at diet and had more discipline in my workouts...


----------



## gallileo60 (Apr 4, 2022)

Once again I know this is an old post, but wanted to let everyone know how its going...Ended up doing about a month or month and a half at 10 iu a day 6 days a week..This was on top of the previous 6 months or so I was doing 2 to 5iu a day 6 days a week..The difference from 5 to 10 for me was nothing short of incredible...Sporadic work outs at best...I am more vascular by far than ive ever been in my life..Amazing...
Anyway the reason for the post...Am going to try a couple bottles of lr3 igf at around 40mcgs every 3 days...Does this sound like a good schedule.....???? This will be in conjunction with MTII every now and then for the tanning, and libido effect..Any suggestions for the LR3 IGF would be most appreciated...Goal is final little bit of visceral stomach fat to go away, and any type of new muscle growth would be a plus...I had such good results with the HGH, ive just got to give this a try...Started walking 2 miles after work 5 days a week, and am up to 1/4 mile jog on top of that..Improving diet, and more regular weight work also........Thanks for any help on this guys..

If anyone is interested I will post my results, good, bad or none.....


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 4, 2022)

gallileo60 said:


> Once again I know this is an old post, but wanted to let everyone know how its going...Ended up doing about a month or month and a half at 10 iu a day 6 days a week..This was on top of the previous 6 months or so I was doing 2 to 5iu a day 6 days a week..The difference from 5 to 10 for me was nothing short of incredible...Sporadic work outs at best...I am more vascular by far than ive ever been in my life..Amazing...
> Anyway the reason for the post...Am going to try a couple bottles of lr3 igf at around 40mcgs every 3 days...Does this sound like a good schedule.....???? This will be in conjunction with MTII every now and then for the tanning, and libido effect..Any suggestions for the LR3 IGF would be most appreciated...Goal is final little bit of visceral stomach fat to go away, and any type of new muscle growth would be a plus...I had such good results with the HGH, ive just got to give this a try...Started walking 2 miles after work 5 days a week, and am up to 1/4 mile jog on top of that..Improving diet, and more regular weight work also........Thanks for any help on this guys..
> 
> If anyone is interested I will post my results, good, bad or none.....


Do you use any kind of anabolics? Trt?

As for the IGF Lr3, I'd use it daily 50-100mcg for 4wks, 6 max. Always a safe bet to start low, and titrate upwards after you see how it affects you.  It works systemically, so it doesn't matter where you pin it.


----------



## gallileo60 (Apr 5, 2022)

300 mg of test cyp/20 mg of dhea inject once a week...An occasional blast around 800mg...300mg is my TRT dose, been on since.2016, or 2017 ..Just switched from HCG to Gonadorelin to keep the boys flufted up..Also have Anastrozole 1mg, and 1/2 mg...Will be doing small amounts of MTII for the tanning, and boost in libido it gives me....Between the test, the HGH, and the cialis, I feel pretty good now....My son has paid for it all, as I could never afford that on the job I have
....Adrenolin, thank you very much for your reply...I had such good results with the run of HGH that, I cant wait to try...Ive read everything from it doesnt do a thing to, its the drug of the Gods...Im just looking for a bit more body recomp....Thoughts anyone...Thanks, Tom
​


----------



## gallileo60 (Apr 5, 2022)

BTW, I could not tell much of a difference in muscle pumps even at 10iu a day of hgh...I have heard that lr3igf can cause you to experience extremely good pumps...Is this true with most users, or is that hype??? What if any results did you guys get..??? I think me not being in tip top shape like a lot of you guys, and gals are made my gain much more noticeable...I will be more than happy to keep a log on this...I dont eat right, drink a pint of McCormick 6 days a week, with a 2 liter coke a day, plus work 6 days a week, so lots of bad habits (not work)...Thanks for any reply's guys..


----------

